# Reporting Outages and Checking Services



## 2BInformed (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi! There is a great little utility that I have used called "downrightnow" that gives you great information on the status of a social website and/or to check if its service is working at the moment or not. People contribute to this and it can be very helpful when you need to know what is going on with a web utility that you are using but just can't seem to figure it out.

http://downrightnow.com/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Also other sites I use are...

I like this one best because it could be a local thing not reported to show up at other sites
http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/

http://www.websitedown.info/

http://isdownorblocked.com/


----------

